# Ryan's 5.5gal sipaliwini savanna azureus grow out tank



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

whats up guys. I honestly don't think i've ever made a real build thread on here... probably cuz i only have three frogs  

Anyways, some of you might already know that i acquired some azureus froglets that somehow went from tads to froglets inside a friend's breeder tank. Point being they were really skinny due to competition from the parents in the same tank. I lost the two skinny ones, but i have one left that is fat, happy, and eating great. I decided he deserved a better home than a tupperware container, so i put together a 5.5 gallon tank for him. 

I don't know a whole lot about the sipaliwini savanna (natural habitat of dendrobates tinctorious "azureus" if you didn't already know), but what i do know about it is that it is a very hilly landscape scattered with lots of large granatic boulders. So... i made a hilly tank with granite "boulders" in it haha. 

Its nothing to fancy, but it should look good when grown in. 

Pretty standard build. Eggcrate false bottom w/ weed blocker, clay background, glass top, and one 26 watt spiral cfl for the time being (might build a nicer fixture at a later date)

Some early pictures:

FB in place. I'm using PVC pipe to hold the rocks where i want them.









top view










I added a clay background and clay around the rocks so moss will grow in between. 









top view w/ clay in place









I finally added a blended mixture of Riccia and java moss all over the clay. Hoping it covers all the background after a little while. 









The only half decent picture i took. Getting lighting right was a bitch. It was either way to bright or not bright enough haha









I still think it needs more plants, but i cant think of anything that won't get big and overgrow the tank other than miniature orchids, and i have no experience growing them. Please share any plant suggestions you have!

Technically this is the concept tank for my 40 breeder. It will have a similar layout, but much more detailed and better looking, along with the addition of a branch or two covered in broms and other epiphytes. Keep a lookout for that build thread!

I'll wait a few weeks for things to start growing/microfauna to establish before adding the little azureus. 

Just thought you guys would get a kick outa this. Suggestions and criticism are always welcome  

Peace out

Ryan


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Pretty cool! This would be more awesome if it were a bigger tank, but for now it'll be fine. Love the rock work.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks cool.

My only suggestion would be one bushy plant that the froglets can hide under easily. As it is, they're forced to be fairly out in the open.

Also, do you think the clay on the left side is going to get pretty sloppy if the water collects there? I would probably add leaf litter on that side as well to keep clay off the froglets as much as possible.

Not sure if it will make a big difference or not.

I do love the really mossy look though!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome! i love it, nice to see something besides gs background and a piece of driftwood! just add a few more plants


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! i appreciate the kind words!



parkanz2 said:


> Looks cool.
> 
> My only suggestion would be one bushy plant that the froglets can hide under easily. As it is, they're forced to be fairly out in the open.
> 
> ...


I agree i do need more plants and hiding spaces. The leaf litter is relatively thick though.

As far as the clay collecting water, i made sure it wouldn't by poking some holes through it with a tooth pick to allow it to drain. And I'm hoping all the clay will be covered in moss by the time i put the little guy in there


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

that tank for a 5.5 gallon looks great. do this on a larger size tank and will look amazing. What did you use for the clay backing


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Are those real rocks or fake ones? If they are real are they heavy? I've been wanting to do a tank like this for some azureus with fake rocks.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

@youngherp420, the clay is just standard clay cat litter mixed with 25% shpagnum peat moss. After a while it starts to grow live sphagnum and little baby ferns of some kind. 

@heatfreakk3, the rocks are real. Real heavy too! I will be using real rocks in my 40 gallon build as well, but i would go fake for anything larger than that. BTW how is your build going? ever gonna put that tree to use? lol


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

little update for you guys. Its been a bit over two weeks since i set the tank up. Riccia and java moss are starting to take off now, and the springtail population has established itself pretty well. I just got done moving the little azureus into his new home, so i figured i would take some pics. (btw these are phone pics. i didn't have the drive to go find the good camera haha)

enjoy!


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks so good! the moss is really taking off! A lot of bright blue on the Azeureus.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool set up man! Love the moss everywhere!


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks guys! i really love the way the little guy stands out in the tank. he's definitely an eye catcher!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I would add a single medium sized brom, a lemon button fern, or a clipping of hoya to give him somewhere to hide. Aside from that, the tank looks great!


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going for the same look with my new tank for my azureus...rocks with plants growing in between them. Looking great!


----------

